# My Story



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not really sure where to start so here goes. We got married almost 10 years ago this November. I was 21 he was 24 he told me when we first met he did not think he would ever marry and have kids but we did and had two girls. We are complete opposite,which is why we work, but the last two years have been hard. He went back to school full time and work full time and I had a full time job and the kids and activities. Our marriage feel to the back burner. It just seemed that there is never enought time in the day let alone a date night. There was so much tension and stress in the house that we decided to seperate for a while. He moved closer to work which is only 9 miles away from the house but a different city, which I did not agree with and he signed a 6 month lease which I also did not agree with. We have been trying the dating thing and it just seems like he is going through the emotions. When we do have our dates there is alittle bit of tension between us and we cant just have fun we end up talking about our problems in our relationship. I want to have fun and joke and laugh with one another. I have asked him if he is just scared to hurt me and is that why he is trying. I have straight up asked him if he wants a divorce and he says no. I dont believe that there is anyone else. I have asked. I just feel like he is not putting in enough effort. He does not say I love you or make me feel wanted. Last friday the kids were at Grandmas and we watched a movie and we were talking and I say do you really want to work on our relationship and he says if I didnt would I be here. That is the kind of response that I get never, I love you, or I want this to work out. I feel like we are just drifting farther apart with this seperation that I am losing hope that we will end up together. He is not a very vocal person but our lived are on the line. I have told him many times that I need to feel some emotion from him, and he says he understants but nothing. I feel like he is game playing and I am almost 31 years old and I dont want to play games. I feel like I should just act like I dont care about him or call and play hard to get but really after almost 10 years. I am lost and lonely and recently laid off. I feel like I am stuck in a dark tunnel looking for any light to guide me..

We have agreed that we are dating and there are no others.
I want our marriage to work out. I want to be able to tell our girls that we made it through a rought patch and came out on the other side.


Really just venting 

Thanks


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Nobody posted anything


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Nobody posted anything


I know her she is fine. I know she is even dating someone.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Does she run a beagle puppy farm in Texas?


----------

